# Solved: broken screen on kindle keyboard



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

no damage that you can feel by touching the screen, so the dame is proboby internal my kindle still functions a little, i have music on it and it will play the music but that is all it will do it will not connect to the computer using my usb cord and i have tried reseting it and charging it nothing has worked


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you drop it or something?

If so, some hardware inside of it is probably broken.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

a small clock fell on it and what hardware would cause the screen to show lines going up and down the screen and curved lines staring from the middle of the right side of the screen


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm not sure how Kindles are built, but if things are obviously damaged, there isn't anything I can do for you.

Hopefully you have a warranty of some sort for it.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

do you think that if went to bestbuy and asked them for help with it they would help, even if i didnt buy it there


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

and it came with a one year waranty i am not sure if this is covered byt the warantee though


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Best Buy won't be able to help you if you didn't buy it there.

If it came with a one year manufacturer warranty, contact the manufacturer and see what your options are.


----------



## blastburnz (Mar 7, 2012)

okay


----------



## richhelen (Mar 1, 2012)

Did you drop it or something?


----------

